# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  17 lat wysokie cisnienie

## rraammzzeess

Witam mam 17 lat . I trenowalem wyczynowo sport kajakarstwo klasyczne 8 lat . Po powaznej kontuzji kregoslupa musialem przerwac kariere sportowa na 2 lata. (czyli wtedy mialem skonczone 15lat ) 
Wracam ponownie do sportu lecz tradycyjnie bieganie 6km do 10km  silownie itp.  

Mój problem polega na tym ,że niestety ostatnio zle poczulem sie w szkole i mialem cisnienie krwi 198/98 spoczynkowe . Dokumentuje cisnienie krwi w szkole u szkolnej pielegniarki odnotowywujac srednio 145/92  ( średnio ) . Naczynka w oku mi pękają przy wysilku fizycznym lecz to dosc sporadycznie. Oraz  krew z nosa  ostatnio mi sie pojawila gdy siedze na lekcji.  

Chcialbym poradzic sie czy powinienem uwazac na takie cisnienie poniewaz nie znam sie a mowili mi ze mam isc do lekarza ,acz kolwiek moj lekarz rodzinny mowi mi ze jest dobrze. Iść do lekarza sportowego ? bo od kilkunastu tygodni nie wiem do kogo wzrocic sie z tą sprawą i nie wiem czy uwazac i odpuscic sobie treningi.  

ps. przepraszam za blędy z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz. pozdrawiam Maciek

----------


## SirArgal

średnio 145/92? to już się kwalifikuje jako nadciśnienie tętnicze. Zgłoś się do kardiologa, dostaniesz leki na obniżenie ciśnienia, dodaj że uprawiasz sport, to przypisze Ci lek który nie wpływa na wydolność organizmu.

ps: jak poważny to był uraz kręgosłupa?

----------


## rraammzzeess

Chodze rowniez o to ze jednak nie che tych lekow bo pragne dostac sie do wojska zawodowego i byc czynnym zolnierzem armi RP. Uraz kręgoslupa odcinek lędzwiowy dysk mi wyskoczyl od przeciazenia kregoslupa o do dni dzisiejszych czuje bol z rana jak wstaje z lozka albo gdy biegam dlugie dystanse okresle to ( rwący ból w plecach ) , oraz czasami jak usiade i wezme noge na noge to po chwili mrowi mnie stopa od palcow w gore.

----------


## SirArgal

obawiam się że może być ciężko z takimi dolegliwościami dostać się do wojska... (chyba że masz wujka generała)

----------


## rraammzzeess

Mam jedynie nadzieje ze kregoslup do tego czasu bedzie ok. Głownym moim problemem jest cisnienie i bardzo sie obawiam tego niestety ,gdyż osoby z nadcisnieniem na starcie nie maja czego szukac w armi. Na czasie teraz bede jechał na oddział kardiologiczny w Szczecinie , i mam jedynie nadzieje ze to bylo spowodowane stresem albo zmeczeniem , nie bede tutaj mowił bo nie znam sie . A rodziny w wojsku nie mam niestety kazdy woli byc prawnikiem.

----------


## SirArgal

albo lekarzem :Smile: 

Jeśli będziesz miał takie wartości ciśnienia to i tak mogą Cię do armii nie wziąć, choć znam kilka osób które od lat służą czynnie i biorą stale leki na nadciśnienie. Tak czy inaczej powodzenia

----------


## rraammzzeess

dziekuje bardzo za pomoc :Wink:  i odpowiedz , Serdecznie pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------

